
A 2019 Guide to Human Pose Estimation with Deep Learning - cbsudux
https://blog.nanonets.com/human-pose-estimation-2d-guide/
======
cbsudux
Human Pose estimation is an important problem that has enjoyed the attention
of the Computer Vision community for the past few decades and is a crucial
step towards understanding people in images and videos. This post covers the
basics of Human Pose Estimation (2D) and reviews the literature on this topic.

